# Tasty Jerky!



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Made two large batches of Jerky last night. One was a marinade of water, cayenne pepper, Frank's hot sauce, hickory liquid smoke and salt. The other was a basic garlic, teriyaki, water, salt mixture. Both of the batches tasted awesome. 

I have been cutting it against the grain to prevent any long chewy fibers. The main problem I am having is that it takes me forever to prepare the cuts to go into the marinade. I usually use any type of cut I can find that has a good fiber structure and low fat. What types of cuts should I be looking for? I have noticed that they put pre/cut fajita strips in at some of the stores. Would these work well?

Thanks for helping me with the meat selection guys


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm a fan of London Broil cuts. It's top sirloin, cut about 1 to 1-1/2 inch thick and not too fatty. When I find them on sale I stock up.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I'll have to give it a try...thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just put a pot of jerky meat in the fridge this morning to marinate. I will put it in the dehydrator after supper and it will be done by morning. I am taking it to a get together this Saturday. 

I don't bother using any fancy cuts of meat when I make jerky as after it is marinated it doesn't make any difference what the meat is as it will normally all taste the same due to the the marinate. There may be a difference in texture but the taste is generally the same

All I ever use any more is turkey breast that I buy for around a buck a pound on sale. I like my wild game to much to waste it by covering up the natural taste with marinate. Once my jerky is done it is stored in a cloth bag and needs no refrigeration.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

how long does it last in the cloth bag (assuming you don't eat it quick enough)


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I just made 2 batches,,,one reg. and one I thought was HOT for hubby, only thing is the hot wasnt really hot. So my question is how do YOU guys make HOT jerky? I used Hotsauce. How much would u use? I cant eat that stuff so I dont know how much to use.....

MY Jerky came out good tho


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I know that it will keep a couple of weeks but like eveyone else, that is about as long as it stays around with out being eaten.

I think it would keep longer as long as it is stored in a dry place.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

jerky never does last very long now does it...

For hot jerky, there are a couple of things that I'll do. The main thing is to add some hot sauce (I usually go with Frank's). I also add red pepper flakes, cayenne pepper to the mix.

Put some of the flakes into the marinade, but add some once it is placed in the dehydrator. This helps it stick to the meat better.

As for how much to add, just pretend the powders are garlic and the hot sauce is worchestire and replace them from your other recipies.

SECRET TIP: Instead of using water in the marinade, buy the huge jars of Jalepenos from Sams/Costco and use the liquid they are in. Man is that the good stuff. I've also used that liquid to boil sausage which is my favorite. Some bratwurst in that stuff is amazing!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dang SS if youre makin it that hot I doubt you could tell the difference between beef, chicken or rat! :yikes: :shhh: 

Sorry, just kidding! I'm bad! :evilsmile 

If you've got a food saver vacuum sealer put small amounts in several of those vacuum packed bags and put them in the fridge, they'll keep for about six months. I've never had any last longer than that, if I made more at one time maybe it would!


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

lol...

Those babies are hot. I just got sick and tired of buying "hot" jerky and having it taste mild. Most of the heat cooks off in the dehydrator though. I use the Franks because it cuts down on the heat and adds more flavor. The Jalepeno juice also adds a great flavor.

I'll have to try some rat sausage...


----------



## starbaby (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi, you said you are having trouble with the time it takes to cut everything up. Try leaving the meat partially frozen. It makes it super easy to make nice thin cuts and is really quick and easy. Great for cubing meat too. You can be really specific on how thick or thin you want the cuts this way.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

& I use most of my deer for jerky. The tenderloins are off limits.:evil: Another ingredient I use for my "hot" jerky is hot seasoning salt.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I'll give it a shot...thanks for the tip!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I've experimented for eight years now. I've found the best jerky seasoning is HI Mountain. You can find it at any meat market and at Dunhams. Personally, I prefer the Inferno blend made by Hi mountain. Hickory is good as well for the rest of the fam. It's a powder you spinkle on the cuts of venison and you let it marinade in a closed environment, or covered for 24 hours. Then I smoke it. My neighbors come running like Johnsonville brats advertisements. For the past three years, mt neighbors ask me to shoot more deer and scrap the steaks just so they can have more jerky. It goes too quick.


----------

